# USA- Paranoia Superpower.



## Runnin' (Nov 9, 2013)

The RACE IS ON!
Except it is nuclear arms race. With a arms count of whopping 31,255 warheads your fingers get itchy to smack your nemesis face, with a nuclear war head of course. USA after the pearl harbor incident funded one of the most expensive war projects in the human history. Costing $26 Billion it developed the first A-Bomb or Atomic Bomb. Following is the first ever A-bomb detonated, this picture was taken after 16 Minutes due detonation.
View attachment 12669


These bombs were dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Pearl Harbor incident killed 2,402 US soldiers and injured other 1,247 while Civilian Death Toll was around 70 and other 35 injured. Now imagine that your arch-enemy are racing. Racing to get the chocolate lying on the table. You get the chocolate but now your enemy tries to snatch the chocolate and in that attempt he hits your leg, not hard but hits it. Now to avenge it, would you kill his family members? Think about it. When Little Boy detonated over Hiroshima, the Uranium that had fission was 1.38% that is 0.7 Grams killed 80,000 people and destroying 2/3rd of the city. 

View attachment 12670 

Scorching the Earth and spewing deadly radiation you didn't just destroyed one generation, you just harmed decades of generation and it doesn't end there, Nagasaki death toll rose to 60,000. That is 2x Decades of generation affected by the radiation and yet they decide to set of a bigger more powerful nuclear warhead up in the atmosphere to damage the Earth's protective cover. During Cold War both USA and Russia polluted the near space by conducting nuclear test way up in the sky. One such significant test was Project Starfish in which USA launched a nuclear warhead packing 1.4 Megaton of TNT power. The effect was devastating, EMP (Electro Magnetic Pulse) radiation just blacked out the electricity in Kauai, Hawaii.

Following image was taken from Honolulu after the detonation of Thor Missile used in Starfish Prime.





And that's not it, during the Iran-Iraq campaign USA commited the stupidiest and the worst mistake. Taliban was wreaking havoc globally, their main campaign too was to capture the prime location in Iran, USA saw Taliban as Anti-Iranian and Anti-Shia forces. Supplying weapons to Taliban was to get hold of Iranian force but Taliban, instead started killing innocent civilians, Great! India was the most outspoken critic of Taliban, it supplied weaponry, to anti-taliban forces.

Syria is another such case, bombing on Syria by USAF. Syrian government didn't approved the bombing. Violating international army intrusion where one Nation's armed forces cannot enter others. Syrian Parliament wrote a letter to USA on this matter and argued about the bombing on Syria.

Oh and do not forget the nuclear submarines hiding in the cover of the deep blue sea near foreign waters where they await the order of Launch in-case of nuclear war. This, is when power meets paranoia. Ten thousands of life will be destroyed, taken away or affected. Even Russia has cooled down. Drunk with power USA can bring the world on brink of nuclear warfare. Above are few reasons and examples I gave. There are many others which would take some time to type down. USA sees the world as a big reservoir of oil I'd say.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 20, 2013)

Hmm interesting.. But USA won't do it. They need world to rule. Run their economy. But I think some day someone will use nuclear weapon and it will be follow lot of reaction.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

If USA starts a nuclear War it is the 1st affected party to it rather than the remaining whole world. So it will not do it. Anyways there is Russia to counter such stupid wantings by the USA.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If USA starts a nuclear War it is the 1st affected party to it rather than the remaining whole world. So it will not do it. Anyways there is Russia to counter such stupid wantings by the USA.



Mother Russia + Mother China.
Enough to turn the US of A into the setting of Fallout 3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Mother Russia + Mother China.
> Enough to turn the US of A into the setting of Fallout 3


*
Mother Russia + Mother China + Mother India.*
Its becomes setting for Fallout 4+Nuclear Union+Last Light.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

^^India does not have ICBMs capable of reaching even far end of China let alone USA."real ICBMs" possess a range of at least 10000km & Agni-V which is still not not field-ready has a 5000km range.btw to hit any US city from anywhere in India you need at least 15000km range ICBMs.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^India does not have ICBMs capable of reaching even far end of China let alone USA."real ICBMs" possess a range of at least 10000km & Agni-V which is still not not field-ready has a 5000km range.btw to hit any US city from anywhere in India you need at least 15000km range ICBMs.



Y U Shoot down everything with your Fact-bullets?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^India does not have ICBMs capable of reaching even far end of China let alone USA."real ICBMs" possess a range of at least 10000km & Agni-V which is still not not field-ready has a 5000km range.btw to hit any US city from anywhere in India you need at least 15000km range ICBMs.



No need for ICBM just a nuclear powered sub which carries nukes is enough.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Y U Shoot down everything with your Fact-bullets?



We already have Arihant nuclear powered nuke carrying submarine which can hit any target anywhere in the world.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

The US of A has so many chamchas
UK,France,Germany,Italy,Spain the whole damn European Union  and Aus & NZ
An what we have?
Nothing.Russians think of us as Money-Bags


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

*@CommanderShawnzer,i think someone here has this quote in his sig:The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge.
just imagine if people under illusion of nuclear powered sub & ICBMs declare war on another major power without knowing it is not true.*

@bavusani,the day India will get SLBM(not ICBM,submarine launched ballistic missile) it will be a bigger news than moon or mars mission.currently India does not have SLBM & it will take years of testing & development before India can even think about fitting subs with nuclear SLBMs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The US of A has so many chamchas
> UK,France,Germany,Italy,Spain the whole damn European Union  and Aus & NZ
> An what we have?
> Nothing.Russians think of us as Money-Bags


If RIC join together there is no stopping power even with all the chamchas including US of A.
RIC-Russia,India,China.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

USA & Russia alone possess enough nukes to turn this entire planet into nuclear wasteland shown in Matrix movie series without any other country.doesn't matter if it is USA vs rest of the world or USA vs Russia+India+China result will be same:destruction of Earth & Humanity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> USA & Russia alone possess enough nukes to turn this entire planet into nuclear wasteland shown in Matrix movie series without any other country.Doesn't matter if it is USA vs rest of the world or USA vs Russia+India+China result will be sameestruction of Earth & Humanity.



Rightly said my friend.
+1 to this.

There is no use of fighting rather living a peaceful life should be the norm for every one on this planet.


----------



## snap (Dec 20, 2013)

how many nukes to turn earth into a wasteland eh?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 20, 2013)

snap said:


> how many nukes to turn earth into a wasteland eh?



Just one , in a way.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 20, 2013)

Its just a matter of time before it falls in wrong hands. Just one of it is enough to impact global economy. 

India should keep itself far from fighting a war. We may have the tech and available allies to supply us with resources but end of the day its all about money. We have a huge population , one war and it'll paralyze our economy. Millions will die just because of economic crisis. 

India just need to ensure that nobody dares to threaten our national integrity , dignity and peace . 
I don't want my country to stockpile on nuclear warheads , and Warships. Its going to cost me the money eventually , where does it comes from ?? Tax payers money . Who pays the taxes ?? Me and you. ( I don't pay it yet. But will , very soon. )

I want a better government , not a trigger happy bunch of dumb**** at the center.

Funding a war in current ear will kill the very economy of any country in matter of days , no matter whether its People republic of china , or India or even Uncle sam's own land.
Its age of globalization , and not the golden era or come and get some of bad old nasty hitler days. 
Where people were forced to kill and get killed.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If RIC join together there is no stopping power even with all the chamchas including US of A.
> RIC-Russia,India,China.



The annual military budget of all these war mongers combined together can run countries with average economy for an entire decade.
Where people are dying of famines and hunger , majority of population can't afford basic amenities , there are war mongers investing in stockpiling nuclear arsenals , and claim to eradicate the world wide poverty at the same time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

don't worry.next major war will be fought with bio weapons & cyber weapons.nukes will be just used as blackmailing tools by countries like North Korea.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't worry.next major war will be fought with bio weapons & cyber weapons.*nukes will be just used as blackmailing tools by countries like North Korea.*



This.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't worry.next major war will be fought with bio weapons & cyber weapons.nukes will be just used as blackmailing tools by countries like North Korea.



Ahaha ...


----------



## snap (Dec 20, 2013)

we will destroy everything then start again with sticks and stones


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

^^forgot that it was you in post#10 above.


----------

